# MAC Temptation UK prices and release dates.



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 18, 2005)

I popped into MAC today to buy some Fix It Spray (came out with a polish and 3 e/s too) and I asked about the Temptation sets not really expecting to get any info but to my suprise they have these in stock already but can't sell them yet.
They supposed to have a 1st of December release (could be delayed to the following Thursday) and are going to cost £23.
The girl even showed me the Warm Lipglass mini set and it soooo cute.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 19, 2005)

Yay! Oh and how much is Fix +?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know, i've been wondering when these will be released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really hope it sticks to dec 1st and doesn't get put back.
Its annoying when they have them in stock but are not able to sell them.


----------

